# iPod Hi-Fi : mes impressions



## Manu (12 Mars 2006)

Juste pour signaler que sans hésiter j'ai commandé et reçu le fameux iPod Hi-Fi.

Première impression, C'est une enceinte assez bien conçue. Apple conseille de la poser sur une surface plate et l'écouter à hauteur des oreilles.

Je l'ai écoutée sur une surface plate et également posée sur des pieds d'enceintes. J'ai nettement apprécié la seconde expérience.

La première impression que donne cette enceinte, c'est le coté très dynamique et incisif du son de l'ipod qu'elle reproduit avec une fidélité exceptionnelle. 

Le son est véritablement spacial en ce sens qu'il rempli vaiment toute la pièce pour peu qu'on augmente légèrement le volume. les basses sont très précises et ne donnent pas l'effet 'boom-boom' de certaines enceintes. En fait la grande qualité de cette enceinte est surtout de ne pas du tout dénaturer la qualité de son de l'iPod, et de s'appercevoir assez clairement de la différence de qualité d'un enregistrement à un autre.

Tout cela pour dire que cette enceinte est un très bon compagnon de l'ipod. Le seul reproche que je ferais c'est de ne pas reproduire les aigus avec la même franchise que les basses. C'est vrai qu'elle ne remplace pas les équipements audiophiles connus. Cependant dans la fourchette de prix (j'aurai aimé 50&#8364; de moins), cette enceinte sera dure à battre.

Bref ceux qui aiment le son ipod et voudrait le retrouver à fort volume, l'ipod hi-fi est pour vous.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mars 2006)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour signaler que sans hésiter j'ai commandé et reçu le fameux iPod Hi-Fi.
> 
> Première impression, C'est une enceinte assez bien conçue. Apple conseille de la poser sur une surface plate et l'écouter à hauteur des oreilles.
> 
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi.
Je ne regrette pas mon achat.


----------



## Max London (12 Mars 2006)

Effectivement il a l'air fort sympathique...mais un peu cher pour moi


----------



## Imaginus (12 Mars 2006)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Première impression, C'est une enceinte assez bien conçue. Apple conseille de la poser sur une surface plate et l'écouter à hauteur des oreilles.



Ben en fait c'est comme pour toute enceinte.Il faut la dirigé vers les oreilles...



			
				Manu a dit:
			
		

> La première impression que donne cette enceinte, c'est le coté très dynamique et incisif du son de l'ipod qu'elle reproduit avec une fidélité exceptionnelle.



Pas vraiment non. La dynamique de l'engin est tres moyenne quand a la reproduction elle colore severement les basses...



			
				Manu a dit:
			
		

> Le son est véritablement spacial en ce sens qu'il rempli vaiment toute la pièce pour peu qu'on augmente légèrement le volume. les basses sont très précises et ne donnent pas l'effet 'boom-boom' de certaines enceintes. En fait la grande qualité de cette enceinte est surtout de ne pas du tout dénaturer la qualité de son de l'iPod, et de s'appercevoir assez clairement de la différence de qualité d'un enregistrement à un autre.




Rien d'exceptionnel. C'est meme carrement banal. Les basses sont lourdes et hachées.Ce n'est pas ca la dynamique... Il y a un trou dans le bas medium assez prononcé. 



			
				Manu a dit:
			
		

> Tout cela pour dire que cette enceinte est un très bon compagnon de l'ipod. Le seul reproche que je ferais c'est de ne pas reproduire les aigus avec la même franchise que les basses. C'est vrai qu'elle ne remplace pas les équipements audiophiles connus. Cependant dans la fourchette de prix (j'aurai aimé 50&#8364; de moins), cette enceinte sera dure à battre.



C'est pareil que pour le bas medium il y a un trou dans l'aigu. Du coup les aigus sont criards et il faut jouer sur l'equaliser.Mias bon rien de bien grave lors de mon ecoute. Par contre pour la derniere remarque je t'arrete de suite. Certes des systemes portables il n'y en a pas vraiment d'equivalent dans cette tranche de prix. Mais si on le relie au secteur , certains kit altec lansing font mieux pour 100 euros de moins...

Et justement à 100 euros de moins ca se venderait mieux...


----------



## moPod (12 Mars 2006)

T'es pas un peu radical toi ?

Perso, jtrouve cette idée séduisante, le prix moins mais  la qualité est là quand on y met un peu le prix et le jpense qu'entre l'iPod Hi-Fi et même le meilleur de ce que fait Altec Lansing (qui est, au passage, une société qui est loin d'être la première pour la qualité de ses produits), il n'y a pas photo !
J'ai déjà eu plusieurs kits 5.1 et 2.1 dans le meilleur des ensembles, et j'ai même pu tester du Bose, et franchement, ayant entendu l'iPod Hi-Fi chez un ami, je trouve qu'il acquiert une qualité de fabrication et de reproduction sonore plutôt exceptionnelle !

C'est comme ceux qui rabachent que le AAC est un format DDDDDDDDDDESSSSSSSSSTRUUUUUUUUCTEURRRRRRRRR et qu'il faut encoder ses morceaux en AIFF natif  Ca me fait rire...et les lecteurs de musique de 200 Go on les trouve ou ?
La qualité des écouteurs même les meilleurs ne sera jamais assez bonne, pour exemple, de reproduire fidèlement les plus gros et qualitatif formats musicaux.

moPod+


----------



## takamaka (12 Mars 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas un peu radical toi ?


Perso, je ne trouve pas ! 

Quand on colle l'étiquette Hi-Fi à un produit qui veut l'être, il faut démontrer de sérieuses qualités sonores. :hein: 
Si l'on peut dire que le "Boombox" se distingue de la concurrence, on ne peut en dire autant de la reproduction sonore... vu le PRIX affiché !!!  

Mais bon, il est vrai que Jamo ou Klipsch se positionne sur la même gamme de prix. Certe avec des produits radicalement différents. Je serais curieux de voir les composants utilisés et l'agencement à l'intérieur de la boîte.
Bref, c'est à mon avis un pur produit Geek 
Mais les goûts et les couleurs, ca ne se discute pas, hein ?


----------



## iMax (12 Mars 2006)

Et en comparaison avec le SoundDock de Bose, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## otop (12 Mars 2006)

Mouais...pour ma part je n'ai pas écouté ce que donnais ce fameux boombox mais ca me fait doucement rigoler qu'apple propose un systeme hi fi pour un lecteur mp3(y'a comme un air de contradiction).
L'ipod  c'est bien avec des écouteurs ou dans la bagnole.....pour du hifi.....


----------



## iMax (12 Mars 2006)

Je suis d'accord avec toi dans le fond, c'est du marketing surtout. Note qu'ils n'ont rien inventé, Bose et autres étaient là sur ce marché avant eux.

Note que si tu y met tes morceaux en AIFF ou en Lossless, l'iPod s'en sort très bien pour la HiFi...


----------



## Manu (13 Mars 2006)

otop a dit:
			
		

> Mouais...pour ma part je n'ai pas écouté ce que donnais ce fameux boombox mais ca me fait doucement rigoler qu'apple propose un systeme hi fi pour un lecteur mp3(y'a comme un air de contradiction).
> L'ipod  c'est bien avec des écouteurs ou dans la bagnole.....pour du hifi.....


Je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi l'on ne parlerai pas de hi-fi pour l'ipod. Je l'utilise bien de temps en temps comme source audio de ma chaine hi-fi. 

Le monde de la hi-fi, j'en connais quand même un peu et je crois que l'ipod Hi-Fi s'en sort assez bien. Pas étonnant que l'iPod fasse un carton en Angleterre où l'on retrouve à mon avis ce qui se fait de mieux dans le domaine de la Hi-FI.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Mars 2006)

C'est quoi la puissance des ses enceintes ?


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2006)

les données Apple...


----------



## takamaka (13 Mars 2006)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi l'on ne parlerai pas de hi-fi pour l'ipod. Je l'utilise bien de temps en temps comme source audio de ma chaine hi-fi.



Je suis d'accord avec toi et avec iMax ; il m'arrive de brancher l'ipod sur l'auxiliaire de l'ampli et le résultat est bon.
Bien meilleur qu'un lecteur CD...


----------



## GJoseph (13 Mars 2006)

Mais sait-on de qui proviennent ces enceintes intégrés dans le iPod Hi-Fi ? Je m'explique, je pense qu'Apple a certainement dû travailler avec un fabricant audio renommé pour concevoir ce bidule.

Je me souviens par exemple que les enceintes Apple Pro Speakers ("les boules" des iMacs G4 comme je les appelle !) étaient signés Harman Kardon...

As-t'on des précisions à ce sujet de la part de Apple ?


----------



## Imaginus (13 Mars 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas un peu radical toi ?
> moPod+




Oui c'est un fait je suis audiophile.



bien jetons un coup d'oeil aux spefs:

Réponse en fréquence : 53 Hz à 16 kHz ± 3 dB
Pression acoustique maximum : 108 dB à 1 m (CA) ; 102 dB à 1 m (CC)

La reponse en frequence est tres tres moyenne. On voix clairement que l'infra grave n'est pas la (le trou 20Hz 53hz >Infra grave-grave).Logique la caisse est trop exigus et un HP capable de reproduire toute l'etendu du grave coute les trois quart du prix de l'enceinte dans les premiers prix... Et les aigus 16khz à 20khz passe à la trappe (ca par contre c'est incomprehensible). Si la courbe etait lineaire (ce n'est pas le cas y'a un trou de la bas medium recurrent sur ce type d'enceinte) ca serait acceptable. Pour un audiophile non. Le resultat est une coloration des bases et du medium. On obtient une enceinte tres... Sono.Le son sonne rond comme tout son trop charger en basse.Les ensembles bas de gamme actuel ayant de tres mauvais rendu des basses , ca peut paraitre flatteur au neophyte c'est normal. Ideal pourrait on dire sur les rythmes modernes pour le peu que l'on ne soit pas exigeant. 

La suite !
La pression acoustique maximm 108 Db à 1m.. Ce qui ne veut strictement rien dire... 
On ne mesure pas une pression acoustique à un metre pour la faire passer pour la dynamique de l'enceinte qui s'exprime egalement en Db... En gros un systeme comme celui la peut (selon la qualité des HPs) reproduire de 80 à 87 Db. C'est un domaine standart sans pretention. C'est un peu comme les watts RMS c'est aujourd'hui tordu dans tous les sens par les commerciaux... 
Le systeme quand a lui crache environ à 80% (au dela y'a trop de distorsion) quelque chose comme 45watts... C'est un tres bon score pour une enceinte de ce volume.C'est meme plutot pas mal car la qualité de fabrication doit etre irreprochable sous peine de vibrations parasites.

Au final c'est plutot sympa mais cher. C'est loin ,tres loin d'etre du materiel audiophile. Ca correspond en fait à pas grand chose d'autre. C'est superieur a un poste , à une micro chaine voir une chaine standart.


----------



## jeanba3000 (13 Mars 2006)

En clair c'est le ghetto-blaster bobo du début du XXIe siècle, avec une appellation hi-fi (haute fidélité je le rappelle) que les marketeux sans scrupules ont le culot d'accoler au bidule mais totalement usurpée et galvaudée  par un discours ronflant : "salon hi-fi", "la chaîne de vos rêves"... 

Vraiment ils ne doutent de rien ! 

J'imagine (j'espère ? ) que l'amplification est numérique, c'est ce qui resterait le plus intéressant. À ce que j'avais pu lire ces dernières années, l'amplification numérique style tripath serait l'avenir en terme de rendement électrique (très supérieur à l'amplification classique qui consomme et perd beaucoup d'énergie) mais nécessite encore des progrès en terme de rendu audible (la preuve avec ce machin ! ). Les bidouilleurs en électronique qui ont tenté d'améliorer leurs T-amp à 30 $ avec de bonnes alimentations, se retrouvaient au final avec un matériel coûtant pas mal plus cher... Tiens je vais rechercher de nouvelles infos sur le sujet, voir si tout ça a évolué depuis un ou deux ans ?


----------



## fredintosh (13 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est un fait je suis audiophile.


Ca se soigne, rassure-toi.  

De toutes façons, le terme Hi-Fi, sensé exprimer "Haute Fidélité", est un mythe.
On parlait déjà de HiFi du temps où les CD n'existaient pas et où les cassettes analogiques (qualité exécrable) et les vyniles (qualité discutable) règnaient en maîtres.  

Songez seulement qu'un vynile, malgré les qualités que certains nostalgiques lui prètent, n'offre pas la même reproduction de plage de fréquences selon qu'on soit au début (la partie large du disque) ou à la fin (vers le centre). Eh oui, le disque tourne à la même vitesse, mais le diamant parcourt une plus grande distance sur le bord du disque que vers le centre, ce qui offre une meilleure définition (du simple au double en termes de fréquences) au bord, et une moins bonne au centre !  Alors, le terme Hifi, ça me fait doucement rigoler.
Et de plus, si les MP3 ou les AAC sont des formats numériques compressés, le vynile est un format analogique également "compressé" d'une certaine façon, puisque les aigus sont préaccentués (à cause là aussi de la limite de la plage de fréquences reproductibles)
Pour ce qui est des cassettes, même combat, le format de base était tellement pourri que les améliorations Dolby sont aussi des techniques de compression.
Quand j'utilise ce terme de compression, c'est dans un sens générique de "modification", pour dire que le son n'est pas enregistré ni reproduit de manière linéaire.

Certes, j'élude volontairement l'époque CD, mais on peut aussi discuter de ses qualités... 16 bits, finalement, c'est pas si terrible. Est-ce vraiment de la HiFi ? 24 bits offriraient une qualité sonore plus fidèle.  

Alors, le prétendu mensonge "HiFi", ça ne date pas d'hier. Les enceintes "HiFi" ont pas trop intérêt à être parfaitement linéaires, le son risquerait d'être pas terrible. C'est ce qui différencie une enceinte HiFi de salon, qui est volontairement flatteuse d'une enceinte de monitoring de studio qui se doit au contraire d'être parfaitement linéaire, car le matériel d'enregistrement et de reproduction du studio est en principe de haute qualité d'un bout à l'autre de la chaîne, donc fidèle, et les conditions d'écoute sont irréprochables (pièce étudiée acoustiquement).
Eh, oui, un argument auquel on ne pense que rarement : pour qu'une chaine soit Hifi, il faut aussi que le salon ou la chambre soit Hifi : la surface du sol, des murs, lisse ou absorbande, modifiera considérablement l'expérience d'écoute...  

Pardon d'avoir un peu simplifié voire caricaturé les choses, mais je suis trop mort de rire quand j'entends parler sérieusement d'audiophilie dans ce thread ou dans un autre, et que je vois des photos de matériel Hifi des uns ou des autres dans un salon avec du carrelage au sol...  



> Au final c'est plutot sympa mais cher. C'est loin ,tres loin d'etre du materiel audiophile. Ca correspond en fait à pas grand chose d'autre. C'est superieur a un poste , à une micro chaine voir une chaine standart.


C'est déjà pas mal.
L'as-tu écouté ? J'ai l'impression que tous ceux qui l'ont en sont satisfaits (pour l'usage qu'ils en font) et que ceux qui ne l'aiment pas le jugent uniquement sur des chiffres...


----------



## takamaka (13 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> quand j'entends parler sérieusement d'audiophilie dans ce thread ou dans un autre, et que je vois des photos de matériel Hifi des uns ou des autres dans un salon avec du carrelage au sol...


Tes propositions pour optimiser nos installations sont les bienvenues...



			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que tous ceux qui l'ont en sont satisfaits (pour l'usage qu'ils en font)


C'est aussi mon sentiment. Par curiosité, j'aimerais bien voir cette boîte démontée. :mouais:

Je sais je me répéte!  



			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> et que ceux qui ne l'aiment pas le jugent uniquement sur des chiffres...


Au delà du son, on ne peut ignorer le prix du Boombox après c'est juste une question de portefeuille, d'envie ou plutôt de besoin.


----------



## iota (13 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi et avec iMax ; il m'arrive de brancher l'ipod sur l'auxiliaire de l'ampli et le résultat est bon.
> Bien meilleur qu'un lecteur CD...


Faut peut-être pas exagérer non plus 
Que tu trouves la qualité sonore de l'iPod (avec un morceau AAC ou MP3) tout à fait correcte quand tu le branche sur un ampli, je suis d'accord, mais affirmer que c'est "bien meilleur qu'un lecteur CD" (d'ailleurs quel lecteur CD ? à ma connaissance il y en a plus d'un et les différents modèles sont de qualités bien différentes) c'est quand même osé...

Frendintosh : parler de Hi-Fi avec un support tel que le vinyle est loin d'être une hérésie...

@+
iota


----------



## takamaka (13 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> "bien meilleur qu'un lecteur CD"
> iota



Je parle d'un lecteur CD portable (l'ancêtre de mon iPod) et pas d'un lecteur SACD de salon...

Désolé, j'aurais dû être plus précis !


----------



## fredintosh (13 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Frendintosh : parler de Hi-Fi avec un support tel que le vinyle est loin d'être une hérésie...



Pour un support qui n'offre pas les mêmes qualités sonore au début et à la fin d'une chanson ou d'un album, comme je l'ai expliqué, je pense que le terme HiFi est largement exagéré.


----------



## ffabrice (13 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Je parle d'un lecteur CD portable (l'ancêtre de mon iPod) et pas d'un lecteur SACD de salon...
> 
> Désolé, j'aurais dû être plus précis !


Mouais, ça dépend de quel iPod et de quel lecteur de cd portable :
entre mon iPod mini et mon lecteur de cd portable pourtant "bas de gamme" Philips, il n'a pas photo : le lecteur cd à un son bien meilleur, même si les fichiers audio sur l'iPod sont non compressés... 

Pour tout dire, je n'ai même jamais eu un lecteur portable avec un son aussi mauvais... 

Mais bon, il parait que son de l'ipod est meilleur...


----------



## Imaginus (13 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà pas mal.
> L'as-tu écouté ? J'ai l'impression que tous ceux qui l'ont en sont satisfaits (pour l'usage qu'ils en font) et que ceux qui ne l'aiment pas le jugent uniquement sur des chiffres...



Oui je l'ai ecouté. J'ai meme mis mon ipod mini dessus.


----------



## Imaginus (13 Mars 2006)

ffabrice a dit:
			
		

> Pour tout dire, je n'ai même jamais eu un lecteur portable avec un son aussi mauvais...
> 
> Mais bon, il parait que son de l'ipod est meilleur...



Euh... J'ai vu pire. Bien pire  Perso j'ecoute beaucoup de podcast. Question casque j'ai un Seinheiser PX200 bien meilleur que les pathetiques mais stylés ecouteurs de l'ipod.



Bon concernant la restitution sonore le creative machin vert fait logiquement mieux. il supporte l'ogg vorbis qui est qualitativement superieur au MP3. Bon apres evidement ca necessite pas mal d'ajustement...Si on fait n'importe quoi le resultat sera le meme...   

Lui par contre j'ai jamais reussit a mettre la main dessus... :mouais:   
J'me demande meme si il existe vraiment


----------



## Frodon (13 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Bon concernant la restitution sonore le creative machin vert fait logiquement mieux. il supporte l'ogg vorbis qui est qualitativement superieur au MP3.


Au dernières nouvelles, l'iPod supporte bien d'autres formats que le MP3, et notamment  en format compressé avec pertes: l'AAC qui est également mieux que le MP3 et en format compressé sans pertes: l'Apple Lossless... Car l'iPod n'est pas un baladeur MP3 uniquement, il sait jouer, et heureusement, d'autres format. La compatibilité MP3 c'est surtout pour attirer la foule


----------



## Imaginus (13 Mars 2006)

Ouep tu fais bien de me le rappeler Frodon. J'ai jamais essayé l'importation dans ce fameux format qu'est l'Apple Lossless.

J'vais testé ca...


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

Pour avoir grâce à sylko pu essayer ce petit joujou, je l'ai trouvé plutot sympa, le son plus que satisfaisant pour mon oreille de post ado nourrit à la guitare électrique.

Juste un petit reproche, c est l'intégration de l'iPod, quelle dommage qu'il ne puisse pas se coucher et s'intégrer dans un logement ! Pour quelque chose de nomade c est plutot léger cet iPod qui dépasse :-s


----------



## takamaka (13 Mars 2006)

ffabrice a dit:
			
		

> Pour tout dire, je n'ai même jamais eu un lecteur portable avec un son aussi mauvais...



Ben il n'est pas trop tard pour le revendre, y'a un espace dédié aux petites annonces :rateau: 




			
				ffabrice a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, il parait que son de l'ipod est meilleur...



Je n'ai pas la prétention de dire que le sonde l'iPod est le meilleur, c'est à ton oreille qu'il faut poser la question. 

Allez retour sur le Boombox et les premières impressions des acheteurs !


----------



## iMax (13 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi et avec iMax ; il m'arrive de brancher l'ipod sur l'auxiliaire de l'ampli et le résultat est bon.
> Bien meilleur qu'un lecteur CD...



Tout de même, une bonne platine avec un CD correct, le résultat est tout aussi bon, le format étant non compressé. 

Maintenant, c'est sur que si tu joues des CD gravés à partir de MP3 regonflés sur ta platine CD...


----------



## takamaka (13 Mars 2006)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tout de même, une bonne platine avec un CD correct, le résultat est tout aussi bon, le format étant non compressé.



Oui, je sais. A la demande de Iota, j'ai "précisé" mes propos. voir plus haut ! 



			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, c'est sur que si tu joues des CD gravés à partir de MP3 regonflés sur ta platine CD...



Ben c'est pas trop le genre de la maison. Le iPod est en général dans ma poche. Les AAC dans la bibliothéque iTunes, et les CD c'est pour la platine ! 

Na!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi et avec iMax ; il m'arrive de brancher l'ipod sur l'auxiliaire de l'ampli et le résultat est bon.
> Bien meilleur qu'un lecteur CD...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2006)

Je veux bien admettre que l'appellation "Hifi" soit galvaudée mais si on retire ce mot qui irrite les pros qu'a t-on ?

Un système audio spéciale iPod qui s'adresse à des gens qui comme moi achète sur l'ITMS et/ou encode directement les CDs pour ne plus les sortir de leurs boîtiers.

La qualité est du son est-elle satisfaisante ?

Pour les gens qui comme moi se contentaient d'une mini-chaîne de qualité moyenne. (550 &#8364; à l'époque) et y branchaient l'iPod et bien oui, la qualité est au rendez-vous. 
Si je compare, le son est  meilleur via l'iPod Hifi que via ma mini-chaîne.

Bien entendu, j'admet tout à fait que les audiophiles ne puissent se contenter d'un système pareil.

L'iPod Hifi est-il trop cher ?

Pour ma part non.
Comme le disent les pros, un vrai système "hifi" coûte bien plus cher mais avec une vrai qualité hifi absente ici. 
Si je compare au pris d'une mini-chaîne à laquelle j'aurais de toutes manières branché l'iPod et bien le prix est correcte.
Comme noté plus haut ma mini chaîne m'a coûté 550 &#8364; à l'époque.

Bref, pour les gens non-expert qui de toute manière ne veulent plus "s'embêter" avec les cds, écoutent de moins en moins la radio mais bien des podcast, cet appareil est idéale.


----------



## otop (13 Mars 2006)

mouais ..... c'est évident que le son d'un lecteur CD (meme portable) sera mieux qu'un lecteur MP3. Il ne s'agit pas de marque mais de formtas. Après branché son ipod dans la chaine...pourquoi pas , c'est pas non plus idiot mais je ne pense pas que ce soit sa meilleur performance.

le gros probleme de ce fichu boombox....si ca plait a certain ca veut dire que ce n'est pas le son mais c'est plutot son exclusivité a l'ipod. Ce fichu boombox c'est comme si t'achetais un écran sony pour ne pouvoir brancher qu'uniquement une PS2.

je ne vois pas a qui ce produit s'adresse puisqu'apparment dédié a l'ipod mais les utilisateur d'ipod n'ont pas atendu ce truc pour brancher leur ipod dans la chaine hifi.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> L'iPod Hifi est-il trop cher ?
> 
> Pour ma part non.
> Comme le disent les pros, un vrai système "hifi" coûte bien plus cher mais avec une vrai qualité hifi absente ici.
> ...


Ouaip, sauf que pour être tout à fait correct, il faut rajouter le prix d'un iPod si on veut comparer à une chaîne hifi traditionnelle... Un détail...


----------



## takamaka (13 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

>



Voir réponses faites à Iota et iMax...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, sauf que pour être tout à fait correct, il faut rajouter le prix d'un iPod si on veut comparer à une chaîne hifi traditionnelle... Un détail...



NON ! 
J'avais l'iPod avant.
Je branchais l'iPod sur la chaîne hifi. 
Un iPod c'est aussi un baladeur il ne sert pas uniquement avec l'iPod Hifi.

Celui qui n'en a pas, oui il doit acheter un baladeur mais ce n'est pas juste une chaîne hifi.

De toute manière tout est toujours trop cher.


----------



## takamaka (13 Mars 2006)

Bon ben Foguenne au moins il est content de son achat et il le fait savoir ! 
Qui d'autres a acheté un Boombox ?


----------



## Warflo (13 Mars 2006)

otop a dit:
			
		

> le gros probleme de ce fichu boombox....si ca plait a certain ca veut dire que ce n'est pas le son mais c'est plutot son exclusivité a l'ipod. Ce fichu boombox c'est comme si t'achetais un écran sony pour ne pouvoir brancher qu'uniquement une PS2.
> 
> je ne vois pas a qui ce produit s'adresse puisqu'apparment dédié a l'ipod mais les utilisateur d'ipod n'ont pas atendu ce truc pour brancher leur ipod dans la chaine hifi.


Je crois qu'il y a une prise pour brancher tout ce qui sort d'un mini-jack (c'est comme ça que l'on doit faire avec un shuffle d'ailleurs).
Donc tout les lecteurs CD et autre MP3 peuvent être écouté à prioris .


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2006)

Bon je me donne encore quelques jours...  Ça passera dans le budget «meubles» de l'appart...  

Merci Sylko.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon je me donne encore quelques jours...  Ça passera dans le budget «meubles» de l'appart...
> 
> Merci Sylko.



Sale geek !   :love:


----------



## iota (13 Mars 2006)

Remarquez, c'est presque une table basse... ça va passer incognito dans le budget "meubles"... 

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (13 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Remarquez, c'est presque une table basse... ça va passer incognito dans le budget "meubles"...
> 
> @+
> iota



J'imagine la variante au slogan : "Mais où est passé l'ordinateur ?" :

-> "Mais où est passée la chaîne HiFi ?"
-> "- Ben, t'es assis dessus, pauv'idiot."


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mars 2006)

J'aimerais vraiment le voir en vrai ce iPod Hifi parce qu'en photos, je ne suis vraiment pas convaincu de son design _rétro_&#8230;


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2006)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais vraiment le voir en vrai ce iPod Hifi parce qu'en photos, je ne suis vraiment pas convaincu de son design _rétro_



 C'est censé être rétro le design ???


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2006)

:afraid: Pas mieux


----------



## Nephou (13 Mars 2006)

Plusieurs choses qui me viennent comme ça : Hi-Fi est une appelation correspondant à une norme : tout appareil ce targant de cette appellation doit répondre à son cahier des charges ; point. Le débat, si il doit en avoir un, est donc plutôt à porter du côté de ce cahier de charges. Bref le Hi-Fi c'est comme le THX.

Donc le iPod Hi-Fi doit répondre à cette norme, bien ; ce qui permet de déterminer qu'il propose un certain niveau de qualité. Après ça : il est inutile de la comparer à une paire d'enceintes Jean-Marie Reynaud raccordées à deux amplis Cairn.

Pour les CD, certes ils ne sont pas compressés mais ils sont échantillonnés&#8230; ce qui revient à une sorte de compression destructive par ablations, ce que ne connait pas le disque vinyle (qui a ses défauts dont l'usure et la non homogénéité de qualité évoquée plus haut).

Comme tous les sens, l'ouïe est subjective. Chacun à ses références. Si à l'écoute chacun trouve son plaisir (sans se démolir les oreilles) tant mieux car le plus important pour un choix de matériel de diffusion sonore c'est l'écoute. _Bon, reste à trouver un show room exposant le iPod hifi _


----------



## fredmac75 (13 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ...il est inutile de la comparer à une paire d'enceintes Jean-Marie Reynaud ...


Tu veux parler des "Offrande"


----------



## Nephou (13 Mars 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler des "Offrande"


Toi tu as fait une recherche 

*edit:*
_salaud : je viens d'aller chez hifissimo et y'a des trucs qui se rapprochent à porté de ma bourse :rateau:_


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mars 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> C'est censé être rétro le design ???


je trouve le design de ce hifi bien rétro ouais...


----------



## takamaka (13 Mars 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler des "Offrande"



Arff! Encore des enceintes pour les gens d'en-bas ! 
Ou pour Geek avec un portefeuille aussi gros que 11 Boombox !


----------



## vincmyl (13 Mars 2006)

Moi je trouve ca trop MASTOC


----------



## iota (13 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Arff! Encore des enceintes pour les gens d'en-bas !
> Ou pour Geek avec un portefeuille aussi gros que 11 Boombox !


Ouais, comme les mac quoi... 

:rateau:

@+
iota


----------



## iMax (13 Mars 2006)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve ca trop MASTOC



:mouais:


----------



## laurent1 (13 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ca se soigne, rassure-toi.
> 
> De toutes façons, le terme Hi-Fi, sensé exprimer "Haute Fidélité", est un mythe.
> On parlait déjà de HiFi du temps où les CD n'existaient pas et où les cassettes analogiques (qualité exécrable) et les vyniles (qualité discutable) règnaient en maîtres.
> ...



Perso j'aime beaucoup ton argumentation qui remet, pour moi, l'église au millieu du village...


----------



## Imaginus (13 Mars 2006)

Va bien y avoir un fan de Yip-yop avec une bombe de peinture pour amelioré tout ca...



_**** Da police ? Et ca te fais marrer hein ?_


----------



## laurent1 (13 Mars 2006)

conclusion: je garde mes genelec 1031 à l'avant, les 1030 comme surround et mon sub genelec... mais au budget meuble ca fait une salle à manger...:love: :love: (ok, ok, je sort...)


----------



## Imaginus (13 Mars 2006)

C'est quoi genelec ? Une marque ? 




_Surrement fabriqué par une secte chinoise adepte des auto-massages... _


----------



## laurent1 (13 Mars 2006)

non non, des suedois en mal d'exotisme!!


----------



## Manu (13 Mars 2006)

Franchement je suis certain que le fait que ce soit Apple qui lance cette enceinte soulève une polémie quant à sa qualification de HiFi ou audiophile.

 Je suis certain également que di un  des constructeurs comme Monitor Audio, Mission, Celestion rogers et que sais-je encore sortait cette enceinte on utiliserait un autre langage. 

Perso, cete enceinte je la trouve vraiment bien. D'autre part, j'ai toujours considéré les enceintes comme étant  l'élément le plus subjectif dans une chaine HiFi.

A propos une question aux audiophiles : dans une chaine Hifi quel est l'élément le plus important?


----------



## fredintosh (13 Mars 2006)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> A propos une question aux audiophiles : dans une chaine Hifi quel est l'élément le plus important?



Je dirais tous !

Mais pour répondre par une pirouette, je répondrais les 2 bouts de la chaine, à savoir la source originale et l'oreille.

Je me permets d'insister aussi sur le fait que la meilleure chaîne hifi sonnera comme une daube si on la met dans une salle de bains. Je veux dire par là que l'environnement acoustique de la pièce est très important, et doit compter dans la réflexion que l'on fait au moment d'investir dans du matériel, pour l'adapter aux dimensions et aux caractéristiques de la pièce, et évidemment au type d'usage que l'on en fait.


----------



## takamaka (13 Mars 2006)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> dans une chaine Hifi quel est l'élément le plus important?



Avant Hi-Fi, y'a chaine alors la réponse est tous, ton oreille en sus !


----------



## naas (13 Mars 2006)

Ce qui est marrant c'est que les puristes de la hifi sont je crois les plus sectaires qui existent au monde, tu m'étonne qu'ils tirent à boulet rouge sur l'ipod hifi, on dirait des geeks unixiens   

(je leur dit que j'aime bien b&o ? je leur dit ? :bebe:  )
Bon sinon quand même l'ipod est pas très integré dans cette boite, j'aurias bien aimé une meilleure integration avc un plus grand écran par exemple


----------



## takamaka (13 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> (je leur dit que j'aime bien b&o ? je leur dit ? :bebe:  )



Hou là! Cet homme est dangereux !


----------



## fredmac75 (13 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu as fait une recherche
> 
> *edit:*
> _salaud : je viens d'aller chez hifissimo et y'a des trucs qui se rapprochent à porté de ma bourse :rateau:_


Pour illustrer mon propos oui... ceci dit, je les ais entendu chez un ami prof de guitare... drivées par un NAD de circonstance... mes oreilles en pleurent encore...et mes yeux n'entendent plus que cela...

il on les miennes ...là


----------



## lamidenis (13 Mars 2006)

A ceux qui ont la chance de posséder l'iPod Hi-Fi : quelle la durée d'utilisation de l'appareil quand il fonctionne sur piles ? 
Merci !


----------



## takamaka (14 Mars 2006)

Trop courte pour répondre !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Pour un support qui n'offre pas les mêmes qualités sonore au début et à la fin d'une chanson ou d'un album, comme je l'ai expliqué, je pense que le terme HiFi est largement exagéré.


Pourquoi le vinyle sonne-t-il si bien?


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2006)

Je n'ai jamais entendu l'ipod hifi, je parle donc plutôt sans connaissance de cause 

Ceci dit parler de hifi (au départ une nomre DIN allemande comme l'a dit je ne sais plus qui mais depuis longtemps un simple slogan publicitaire) me semble un peu osé ou alors il faut parler de hifi mono, parce que la stéréo avec la voie droite et la voie gauche à moins de 40 cm l'une de l'autre 

Les puristes de hifi sont, effectivement, souvent des fous furieux et j'adore me bidonner en lisant leurs discours (et parfois leurs délires) sur l'optimisation des éléments de leur chaîne. Mais, bon, la stéréo, ça repose à la base sur de la physique, il me semble. Alors, à moins de mettre la tête à 20 cm de l'ipodhifi, je vois mal comment elle peut être reproduite plus ou moins correctement.

Ça ne veut pas dire que le produit est mauvais, je n'en sais fichtre rien, mais parler de chaîne hifi me semble largement aventureux


----------



## takamaka (14 Mars 2006)

:affraid:   HOU BAH !!!

Y'a pas que Naas qui prend des risques... 

Ca va faire maaaaaaalllllllllllllllll ! :casse:


----------



## Nephou (14 Mars 2006)

Bonjour LucG,
comme chez Bose et B&0, ici rien dans l'accoustique et tout dans l'électronique. Je sais qu'en sonorisation (concerts et public address) cela fait quelques années qu'ils arrivent à faire des choses impressionnantes en matière de diffusion à une enceinte via un traitement poussé du signal. Ce qui contribue, entre autres, à diminuer la taille des cluster d'enceintes.

_je cherche_

QSOUND



			
				le site sus-cité a dit:
			
		

> Then in the early 1980's, QSound's inventors were setting up a complex            microphone arrangement when they discovered that sound was coming from            a location it wasn't supposed to be coming from. They had            inadvertently created 3D audio! Intrigued, they tried to replicate the            event in a reliable manner.



Des petits français 


			
				le site sus-cité a dit:
			
		

> When processing mono, it provides a realistic virtual stereo with excellent phase stability.


Je pense que c'est applicable à une enceinte comme la iPod hi-fi 





			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi le vinyle sonne-t-il si bien?



Je suis d'accord ; cependant quand ils parlent de disques d'occasion&#8230; 

En gros, en changeant de diamant tous les 15 jours,   en entreposant et écoutant ses disques dans une salle blanche et à plat&#8230; oui il n'y a rien de mieux


----------



## fredintosh (14 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi le vinyle sonne-t-il si bien?



Ce qui est dit dans ce lien est juste, mais incomplet : il n'y a pas que sur un vinyle que l'on s'amuse à compresser le son pour en améliorer la dynamique. On peut tout à fait arriver à un même aspect sonore en compressant à la source avant gravure sur le CD... Ensuite c'est juste un choix artistique subjectif, mais faut pas croire que les ingés sons ne savent plus se servir d'un compresseur...  La seule chose, c'est qu'avec le vinyle, on est _contraint_ de compresser, et avec le CD, on peut compresser _si on veut_.
Après, c'est vrai que le CD découpe le son en petites tranches, et pas le vinyle, OK. Je suis le premier à dire que le CD actuel n'est pas non plus la panacée, on peut faire mieux (relire mes posts plus haut). Mais franchement, le craquements dus à la poussière en plein milieu d'un pianissimo, c'est pas top, pour de la haute fidélité.

Et surtout (au risque de me répéter, mais comme sur ton lien, ils se gardent bien de le dire), la qualité sonore qui se dégrade entre le début et la fin de la face d'un disque, c'est le comble : car si la vitesse de rotation du disque reste la même, la vitesse relative sillon/tête de lecture, elle, diminue à mesure que l'on se rapproche du centre, donc la place de fréquences reproductibles dans les aigus diminue d'autant. Je n'appelle pas cela de la "fidélité", ou alors, je ne comprends pas le sens du mot "fidélité".

Le problème vient du mot "haute" devant "fidélité" : c'est flou, c'est subjectif. Chacun à son propre seuil de "hauteur" de qualité.

Si on parlait d'"absolue fidélité", ce serait plus clair, mais là, évidemment, la barre serait un peu "haute".


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2006)

Ca y est c'est partit, il sont envahi le fil :bebe:


----------



## fredmac75 (14 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout (au risque de me répéter, mais comme sur ton lien, ils se gardent bien de le dire), la qualité sonore qui se dégrade entre le début et la fin de la face d'un disque, c'est le comble : car si la vitesse de rotation du disque reste la même, la vitesse relative sillon/tête de lecture, elle, diminue à mesure que l'on se rapproche du centre, donc la place de fréquences reproductibles dans les aigus diminue d'autant.


Ce phénomêne physique ce reproduit sur un cd (vitesse de rotation du plateau/déplacement de la tête laser) à la différence près que le traitement du signal (informatique oblige) permet partiellement de s'affranchir de cette contrainte... les premiers phonographes dont le support musical était des tubes en "cire" permettaient, sur le principe, d'avoir un déplacement linéraire quelque soit la partie à jouer... pas d'effet centripète...

EDIT
-----
Les envahisseurs sont parmis nous...


----------



## jeromemac (14 Mars 2006)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Franchement je suis certain que le fait que ce soit Apple qui lance cette enceinte soulève une polémie quant à sa qualification de HiFi ou audiophile.
> 
> Je suis certain également que di un  des constructeurs comme Monitor Audio, Mission, Celestion rogers et que sais-je encore sortait cette enceinte on utiliserait un autre langage.



c'est d'une evidence ...


----------



## takamaka (14 Mars 2006)

"Je suis certain également que di un des constructeurs comme Monitor Audio, Mission, Celestion rogers et que sais-je encore sortait cette enceinte on utiliserait un autre langage. "

:mouais:  En même temps, ce n'est pas le premier métier d'Apple que de fabriquer des enceintes...
Qd on commercialise un produit, on s'expose de fait à la critique !  

Ce qui me paraît important de souligner, c'est que si le produit est BON, il aura un écho favorable du public (Manu, Foguenne et bien d'autres...), à contrario, les ventes ne décolleront pas...


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> "When processing mono, it provides a realistic virtual stereo with excellent phase stability."
> 
> Je pense que c'est applicable à une enceinte comme la iPod hi-fi



Pourquoi pas, mais il s'agit là de recréer une stéréo virtuelle (ie donner l'illusion que le son vient de plusieurs endroits) à partir de données mono (ou alors j'ai rien compris  ). par définition, il s'agit d'une "fausse" stéréo.

Par ailleurs Qsound dit qu'ils peuvent donner un effet 3D (ce qui, accessoirement, est tout à fait normal, c'est le principe de notre reconnaissance du relief visuel comme sonore) avec 2 enceintes. Ils ne disent pas, semble-t-il (je n'ai pas lu l'article en entier ) qu'ils sont capables de le faire avec 2 hauts-parleurs collés ensemble 

Je n'ai pas particulièrement d'oreille mais c'est quand même plus facile de percevoir l'effet stéréo réel
1) quand ça a été enregistré en stéréo 
2) quand le son arrive de 2 endroits différents.


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est c'est partit, il sont envahi le fil :bebe:




Pense-tu, c'est de la rigolade : personne n'a encore proposé de suspendre la boîte apple à des cordes en boyau de chat de 3 ans et demi (ça donnerait rien à 3 ans), de mettre des pieds en buis de Provence ramassé à la saint-jean, etc.


----------



## jeanba3000 (14 Mars 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Ce phénomêne physique ce reproduit sur un cd (vitesse de rotation du plateau/déplacement de la tête laser) à la différence près que le traitement du signal (informatique oblige) permet partiellement de s'affranchir de cette contrainte... les premiers phonographes dont le support musical était des tubes en "cire" permettaient, sur le principe, d'avoir un déplacement linéraire quelque soit la partie à jouer... pas d'effet centripète...



C'est pas "partiellement" mais "complètement" que l'informatique s'afranchit de ce problème, comme expliqué ici.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2006)

Je me tâte toujours... Mes Altec Lansing FX6021 vont bien aussi dans le salon...  Et je peux séparer la gauche de la droite...


----------



## takamaka (14 Mars 2006)

Bou diou! Hormis ma pomme, y'a quasi toutes les bannières étoilées des forums de MacGé...

Vous êtes tous accros à la Haute-Fidélité ?


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Bou diou! Hormis ma pomme, y'a quasi toutes les bannières étoilées des forums de MacGé...
> 
> Vous êtes tous accros à la Haute-Fidélité ?



Oui, c'est pour ça qu'on achète tous un iPod Hifi.


----------



## lamidenis (14 Mars 2006)

Salut !
Est-il précisé ici ou là que le iPod Hi-Fi fonctionne parfaitement même quand l'iPod au sommet est à plat ? (je veux dire vraiment à plat, quand la batterie a atteint son nombre de cycles maximum et qu'elle est tout simplement vide)

merci ! 

(et ma question sur la durée de vie des piles tient toujours  )

@+


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Bou diou! Hormis ma pomme, y'a quasi toutes les bannières étoilées des forums de MacGé...
> 
> Vous êtes tous accros à la Haute-Fidélité ?




Non, non pas moi : disons que c'est un domaine qui m'amuse parce que c'est complètement décalé : tu peux trouver des lecteurs de CD par exemple de 100  à 20 000  avec le même moteur à l'intérieur et le même convertisseur N/A (enfin je pense) et des gens qui sont prêts à discuter des heures des avantages comparés des uns et des autres. Les "purs" préfèrent généralemnt partir de celui à 100 , le désosser, le mettre dans une caisse en bois, de préférence faire pendouiller les fils et après des heures de bidouille atteignent, à leurs dires, un niveau proche du nirvana (et en tous cas du niveau de l'engin à 20 000  par ailleurs encensé ou décrié suivant les écoles). J'ai bien dit proche du nirvana, mais sans l'atteindre : un fanatique de la bidouille hifi a toujours quelque chose à améliorer, à remplacer, à essayer, par exemple essayer de mettre les câbles entre ampli et enceintes dans des tuyaux puis tester  différentes liquides dans les dits tuyaux pour voir quel est le meilleur (il me semble me souvenir que la bière, je ne sais plus laquelle, avait bonne presse chez certains). Il y a aussi les câbles dénudés suspendus dans le salon (bonjour le SAMU) pour éviter les problèmes liés aux isolants, le feutre à passer sur le bord des CD mais avec un geste digne d'une danseuse balinaise pour que ce soit efficace. Il y a les écoles : les objecivistes et les subjectivistes divisés en sous-chapelles (les durs, les mous, etc.), les fanatiques du haut-rendement, les dérangés du pavillon, les indécrottables du vinyle (pas encore entendu parler des derniers mohicans du rouleau de cire mais ça doit pouvoir se trouver 

Certains vont croire que je brode mais allez traîner sur des forums hifi lorsqu'ils sont en phase printanière et vous verrez que je suis largement en-dessous de la réalité  Ceci dit, certains semblent avoir gardé le sens de l'humour, sont capables de se moquer d'eux-même et, souvent, n'oublient pas que le but de la hifi, c'est la musique, pas le son  Et ils sont, semble-t-il, parfois capables de se retrouver entre eux pour des écoutes comparatives où le Lagavulin est aussi commenté que les tubes trucmuche 

Quant à moi, je pense changer ma chaîne un de ces jours, mais ça fait 15 ans que je le dis  L'ampli et les enceintes vont sur leur 35 ans, ce qui montre en tous cas que le mordu qui m'avait conseillé et vendu les bêtes ne m'avait pas vendu de la camelote : c'était cher pour moi, petit étudiant à l'époque, mais ça restait très raisonnable et question rapport prix/durée, apple peut encore s'accrocher.


----------



## nicolasf (14 Mars 2006)

Juste pour dire, sans aucun rapport avec l'Ipod Hifi qui était, je crois vaguement me souvenir, le sujet de base, que je trouve que la description du monde audiophile faite par LucG très proche de la réalité ! On arrive à lire des choses, moi je suis mort de rire à chaque fois ! Un bon site référançant des "dérives" Hifistes : L'audiophilie des gens heureux (forum objectiviste). Ceci dit, sans aller jusqu'au tapis de souris qui transcende le lecteur CD ou le bouton de volume en bois qui rend ton ampli absolument merveilleux/exceptionnel/carrément bien plus Hifi/à compléter, la Hifi est un monde horrible où, quand tu y mets un pied, tu ne peux plus en sortir : j'ai fait "l'erreur" d'acheter un casque "Hifi" (un Sennheiser HD555) et depuis, je n'arréte pas de me demander ce que donne les casques "plus Hifi", plus cher. Et ça, la bourse (surtout celle de l'étudiant) n'aime pas.

Sinon, et pour essayer de recentrer sur le sujet, je ne suis que très moyennement convaincu par ce système et j'ai peur (attention, critique totalement gratuite) que l'on paie la marque plus que la qualité sonore. Mais bon, moi je m'en fiche, j'ai pas d'iPod, et j'en veux pas !


----------



## fredmac75 (14 Mars 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas "partiellement" mais "complètement" que l'informatique s'afranchit de ce problème, comme expliqué ici.



Pour l'informatique oui, pour la Hi-fi les choses ne sont pas aussi simple. Sinon nous lirions tous nos galettes sur un simple lecteur de cd-rom, or je crois que ce n'est pas le cas de tous le monde


----------



## takamaka (14 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Non, non pas moi : disons que c'est un domaine qui m'amuse parce que c'est complètement décalé


C'est clair...  


			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> tu peux trouver des lecteurs de CD par exemple de 100  à 20 000  avec le même moteur à l'intérieur et le même convertisseur N/A (enfin je pense)


Ah oui, un peu comme les platines machins truc et super truc dont les moteurs sont fabriqués par Shinco et dont on ne connait en France que les produits d'entrée de gamme...


			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> et des gens qui sont prêts à discuter des heures des avantages comparés des uns et des autres.


Je ne vois pas de quoi et de qui tu parles mais alors pas du tout   


			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> il me semble me souvenir que la bière, je ne sais plus laquelle, avait bonne presse chez certains


Ils ont oubliés de la boire !    


			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ils sont, semble-t-il, parfois capables de se retrouver entre eux pour des écoutes comparatives où le Lagavulin est aussi commenté que les tubes trucmuche


J'ai arrêté le whisky, désormais mon haleine dégage une bonne image stéréophonique grâce au rhum Neisson  


			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> c'était cher pour moi, petit étudiant à l'époque, mais ça restait très raisonnable et question rapport prix/durée, apple peut encore s'accrocher.


J'ai fais le même pari en me disant que mes gosses bougeront dessus plus tard...
Ouah le sentimental, ca mérite un parpaing ! :casse:

Allez je vais me jeter un petit scud, enfin un vinyl d'aujourd'hui :rateau:


----------



## Imaginus (14 Mars 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, sans aller jusqu'au tapis de souris qui transcende le lecteur CD ou le bouton de volume en bois qui rend ton ampli absolument merveilleux/exceptionnel/carrément bien plus Hifi/à compléter, la Hifi est un monde horrible où, quand tu y mets un pied, tu ne peux plus en sortir : j'ai fait "l'erreur" d'acheter un casque "Hifi" (un Sennheiser HD555) et depuis, je n'arréte pas de me demander ce que donne les casques "plus Hifi", plus cher. Et ça, la bourse (surtout celle de l'étudiant) n'aime pas.



Si tu veux on peut en discuté avec mon paternel et ses casques STAX electrostatiques.
Perso moi ca m'inquiete d'avoir 500V continu entre les oreilles mais c'est une experience audio unique.
Bluffant ? Non... Siderant !


----------



## takamaka (14 Mars 2006)

Qui dit mieux !


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2006)

mieux


----------



## takamaka (14 Mars 2006)

Excellennnnnnnnnnttttttttttt !


----------



## fredintosh (14 Mars 2006)

Y a quand même beaucoup de frime et de snobisme à travers l'audiophilie. Que les audiophiles ici présents ne prennent pas ça comme une attaque personnelle, je généralise.
Mais je crois que parfois, quand on gratte un peu, derrière une érudition de façade, il n'y a pas grand chose, et un non-audiophile un peu averti ferait certainement des choix aussi judicieux, voire meilleurs, que les audiophiles, car fondés sur le bon sens et des principes de base, et non des prétendues connaissances ingurgitées par coeur et avec a priori, sans être toujours bien comprises dans leur intégralité.

Ca me fait penser aux marabouts qui t'embobinent en te sortant tout un discours médico-ésotérico-philosophique, en piochant ici et là des expressions techniques réelles pour t'impressionner, mais sans rien comprende à ce qu'ils disent.
Désolé, je caricature, c'est pas méchant, mais c'est pour mieux me faire comprendre.


----------



## nicolasf (14 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux on peut en discuté avec mon paternel et ses casques STAX electrostatiques.
> Perso moi ca m'inquiete d'avoir 500V continu entre les oreilles mais c'est une experience audio unique.
> Bluffant ? Non... Siderant !


Bah ça, typiquement, c'est le genre de chose que j'aimerais vraiment tester ! J'espère un jour essayer un Stax quand même, juste pour voir si ça vaut les milliers d'euros... Mais je veux pas essayer ça trop tôt parce que si c'est si bien qu'on le dit, tous les autres casques me paraîtront nuls et j'aurais absolument envie d'en avoir un. Et là, c'est un euphémisme de dire que les finances suivraient pas.

Mais quand je serais grand (et riche surtout), j'essaierais bien, au moins par curiosité ! 

EDIT : @ fredintosh : je suis bien d'accord, le snobisme est courant (sans attaque personnelle encore une fois). Et ce que l'on appelle parfois l'"idiophilie" est assez répandue. Moi, dès que quelqu'un commence à me parler de cable, je me méfie. Sur ce point, je suis totalement d'accord avec les objectivistes. Après, sur beaucoup d'autres choses, je laisse aussi le bénéfice du doute...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2006)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> Est-il précisé ici ou là que le iPod Hi-Fi fonctionne parfaitement même quand l'iPod au sommet est à plat ? (je veux dire vraiment à plat, quand la batterie a atteint son nombre de cycles maximum et qu'elle est tout simplement vide)
> 
> merci !
> ...



Je n'ai pas d'ipod mort pour vérifier mais à priori, ça marche vu la base recharge l'iPod.
Pour les piles, je franchement envie d'aller en chercher juste pour te renseigner. 
Je sais, la vie est cruelle.
(on trouvera certainement prochainement un geek qui testera ça.  )


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2006)

A mon avis elle doit pas être loin d'être ridicule tout de même, sinon pour les vibrations avec un chiffon dessous ou une matière absorbantes cela fait une difference ou rien ?


----------



## Nephou (14 Mars 2006)

Voyons Naas, contre les vibrations rien ne vaut trois liaisons ponctuelles


----------



## lamidenis (14 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour les piles, je franchement envie d'aller en chercher juste pour te renseigner.
> Je sais, la vie est cruelle.



Je n'ai pas compris : t'as envie ou pas de me renseigner ?


----------



## Nephou (14 Mars 2006)

Il n'a pas envie d'aller chercher des piles juste pour te renseigner alors qu'il ne compte pas l'utiliser autrement que sur secteur pour le moment. _Mais pourquoi je réponds moi ?_


----------



## takamaka (15 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour les piles, je franchement envie d'aller en chercher juste pour te renseigner.
> Je sais, la vie est cruelle.
> (on trouvera certainement prochainement un geek qui testera ça.  )



 Moi, Moi,  Moi j'ai les piles.

Offrez-moi un *Boombox* ! Y doit bien rester une chtite place dans mon sac d'escalade !

Top la classe sur les blocs de bleau :style: 


:king: takamaka

Oh! takamaka, ca boom ! il est chouette ton box !!!


----------



## naas (15 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ... _Mais pourquoi je réponds moi ?_


Parce que tu es un gentil vert


----------



## madlen (15 Mars 2006)

Bhaaaa, moi cette HP Apple me dit vraiment rien, 
c'est un peut gadget... Dans  mon salon je préfère
ma bonne vieille sono Technics à module séparé sur laquelle
est branché mon iPod, platine, Tv, cd, K7 et l'ibook des fois.

> bon j'arrête:casse:


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a pas envie d'aller chercher des piles juste pour te renseigner alors qu'il ne compte pas l'utiliser autrement que sur secteur pour le moment. _Mais pourquoi je réponds moi ?_



héhé, tu as très bien fait, j'aurais écris pareil mais avec des fôtes. 
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Non, non pas [...]


 
Sans oublier les contacts plaqués or pour le câble d'alim de l'ampli et la tranche du CD bisautée à 45° pour éviter la dispersion du rayon laser *. 


* véridique


----------



## jeanba3000 (15 Mars 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'informatique oui, pour la Hi-fi les choses ne sont pas aussi simple. Sinon nous lirions tous nos galettes sur un simple lecteur de cd-rom, or je crois que ce n'est pas le cas de tous le monde


Je crois que tu as mal lu le lien, je te cite ce qu'il fallait remarquer :



> La lecture à vitesse linéaire constante (notée CLV soit constant linear velocity). Il s'agit du mode de fonctionnement des premiers lecteurs de CD-ROM, basé sur le fonctionnement des lecteurs de CD audio ou bien même des vieux tourne-disques. Lorsqu'un disque tourne, la vitesse des pistes situées au centre est moins importante que celle des pistes situées sur l'extérieur, ainsi il est nécessaire d'adapter la vitesse de lecture (donc la vitesse de rotation du disque) en fonction de la position radiale de la tête de lecture. Avec ce procédé la densité d'information est la même sur tout le support, il y a donc un gain de capacité. Les lecteurs de CD audio possèdent une vitesse linéaire comprise entre 1.2 et 1.4 m/s.


La vitesse d'un CD audio est donc constante, mais pas la densité d'information pour compenser la différence de vitesse relative en début et en fin de disque, ce qui fait qu'en tout point du disque (audio), le lecteur lit la même quantité d'information, linéairement. Audio ou data, ça reste des données informatiques. 

Au passage, mon lecteur CD audio Micromega, vieux d'une dizaine d'années, est équipé d'une mécanique prévue au départ pour les CD-ROM...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2006)

dites, et par rapport au OnTIme que je trouve franchement plutot bluffant....(au vu de sa taille et de la forme de son baffle, c'est franchement impressionnant...)

petit lien pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le OnTime de JBL
en tout cas, coté design, y a pas photo....


sinon, franchement, l'utilité de l'ipod hi-fi, me depasse un peu....
avec mon airport express dans mon ensemble hi-fi, en vois pas trop l'utilité de l'hi-fi...
sauf pour le reveil....d'ou ma question...


----------



## Manu (15 Mars 2006)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bhaaaa, moi cette HP Apple me dit vraiment rien,
> c'est un peut gadget... Dans mon salon je préfère
> ma bonne vieille sono Technics à module séparé sur laquelle
> est branché mon iPod, platine, Tv, cd, K7 et l'ibook des fois.
> ...


 
Sérieusement, j'étais assez dubitatif en apprenant la sortie par Apple de cette enceinte. Je l'écoute depuis un certain temps chez moi, je peux t'assurer qu'elle est surprenante.

La hifi, cela fait longtemps que je m'y interesse. Même si j'ai un peu décroché ces dernières années. 

J'utilise toujours ma platine Linn Sondek LP12 avec un nait 2 et des enceintes linn Kann qui est ma première chaine achetée en 1985 avec mes premières économies à la sortie de l'ecole d'ingé. C'était l'époque où je sillonnais les expositions hifi. 

J'ai eu à maintes occasion de croiser Jean Marie Reynaud qui faisait la promo de ses enceintes drivées par les amplis et préampli Meridian. La LP12 est d'ailleurs considérée à juste titre comme la meilleure platine. Je l'ai eue en occase lors d'un passage à Londres. A l'époque elle était vendue sans bras de lecture à près de 12000 francs. Le bras qui va avec la Linn Itok je l'ai également eu en occase.

Bref tout cela pour dire que je me suis interessé à la hifi depuis longtemps j'étais même abonné à la nouvelle revue du son et à hifi stereo les deux magazines références à l'époque.

Pour les audiophiles parisiens, les meilleurs revendeurs de Hifi sont cantonnés dans le 15 ème arrondissement. 

L'un des plus connus est Alain Choukroun situé dans le quartier Cambronne. cela fait longtemps que j'y suis pas allé je ne sais s'il n'a pas fermé. 

En tout cas c'était le bon vieux temps .....................................

Pour en revenir à Apple, le fait que le designer en chef soit un anglais, ne me surprend vraiment pas qu'Apple puisse sortir du matos HiFi. Croyez-moi, les anglais dans ce domaine sont vraiment top.


----------



## takamaka (15 Mars 2006)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> L'un des plus connus est Alain Choukroun situé dans le quartier Cambronne. cela fait longtemps que j'y suis pas allé je ne sais s'il n'a pas fermé.



Toujours ouvert et aussi avisé...


----------



## takamaka (15 Mars 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Bah ça, typiquement, c'est le genre de chose que j'aimerais vraiment tester ! J'espère un jour essayer un Stax quand même, juste pour voir si ça vaut les milliers d'euros... Mais quand je serais grand (et riche surtout), j'essaierais bien, au moins par curiosité !



Inutile d'attendre l'Euro Millions, y'a un Stax à gagner ICI

Avec un peu de chance...


----------



## nicolasf (15 Mars 2006)

Merci pour le lien, j'ai joué du coup, sait-on jamais...

A part ça, il a l'air sympa ce site, je vais jeter un petit coup d'oeil au contenu...


----------



## vincmyl (15 Mars 2006)

Je n'ai pas encore vu l'iPod HIFI à la Fnac


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Mars 2006)

Pas vu non plus chez Alain Choukroune


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2006)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Sérieusement, j'étais assez dubitatif en apprenant la sortie par Apple de cette enceinte. Je l'écoute depuis un certain temps chez moi, je peux t'assurer qu'elle est surprenante..



Toujours intéressant d'avoir l'avis d'un qui a entendu des trucs autres que les guirlandes de diodes qu'on rencontrait à une époque dans les allées de Fnarty 

Et alors, "l'étendue de la scène sonore" comme ils disent parfois les hifistes purs, elle est bonne ?
(enfin pas trop large non plus, quand même : je me rappelle d'un gars qui critiquait du matériel sur un forum en disant que le piano faisait 18 mètres de large à l'oreille )


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Pas vu non plus chez Alain Choukroune



Pas assez cher, mon fils, pas assez cher ! 

(Je ne suis jamais allé chez le monsieur, mais j'ai souvent lu d'une part des pubs de lui (un peu mégalo quand même ) ; d'autre part des avis à son sujet, généralement aussi tranchés que divergents, disons du genre : "c'est un escroc" à ma gauche, "le meilleur" à ma droite  C'est ça la hifi. Il faudrait relancer Finn pour nous faire une étude psychosocio de la lutte des classes en hifi
(ou alors  un regard camisolien sur la chose )


----------



## takamaka (16 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pas assez cher, mon fils, pas assez cher !



Bah c'est comme cette espèce de rats de nouvelle-guinée (je crois...  ) , certains d'entre nous on les dents longues...


----------



## naas (16 Mars 2006)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas encore vu l'iPod HIFI à la Fnac


toi tu parles trop


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Mars 2006)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Pour les audiophiles parisiens, les meilleurs revendeurs de Hifi sont cantonnés dans le 15 ème arrondissement.





			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pas assez cher, mon fils, pas assez cher !
> 
> (Je ne suis jamais allé chez le monsieur, mais j'ai souvent lu d'une part des pubs de lui (un peu mégalo quand même ) ; d'autre part des avis à son sujet, généralement aussi tranchés que divergents, disons du genre : "c'est un escroc" à ma gauche, "le meilleur" à ma droite  C'est ça la hifi. Il faudrait relancer Finn pour nous faire une étude psychosocio de la lutte des classes en hifi
> (ou alors  un regard camisolien sur la chose )



En fait je n'ai jamais mis les pieds dans sa boutique qu'une seule fois en 1995, l'accueil aussi déplorable que prétentieux (mais il est loin d'être le seul, à ce niveau c'est pandémique) m'a convaincu d'arrêter d'acheter tous ces magazines, d'habiter dans le 20e et d'écouter de la musique compressée sur un iPod qui n'existait pas à l'époque...


----------



## lamidenis (16 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, tu as très bien fait, j'aurais écris pareil mais avec des fôtes.
> :love:



OK ben merci alors !


----------



## ithymique (19 Mars 2006)

l'important dans une chaîne hifi c'est d'abord d'avoir un bon câble (en or par exemple, ça doit coûter 70 euros). ça gagne déjà de la qualité c'est mon conseil. après il est toujours temps de changer d'ampli, de lecteur cd etc. mais sans un bon câble inutile de parler audiophilie. et omme ça on commence par ce qu'il y a de moins cher.

là quel est le câble pour l'ipod hifi ? ya pas de câble c'est du firewire, du pur numérique. ok, la transmission doit être bonne.

après il y a débat : le numérique peut-il être hifi ? la haute fidélité du son par rapport au codage numérique, d'accord, mais le son est vicié à la base car il reste une suite de 0 et de 1 recomposés (sur 16 bits) alors qu'avec un vinyl on a la totalité de la courbe de fréquence. c'est aussi pour cela que les audiophiles préfèrent les amplis à lampe même s'ils mettent 5 minutes à chauffer.

donc je dirais que le hifi numérique n'existe pas ou (comparaison extrême) on peut le comparer à la fidélité d'une prostituée : un simple acte de restitution, sans amour. Tout comme en graphisme le bitmap n'approche jamais la qualité du vectoriel.
peut-être qu'avec le dvd audio on commence à s'en approcher ? 

paradoxe les audiophiles ont souvent un certain âge et à un certain âge on n'entend plus les basses ni les hautes fréquences. il faut donc s'y prendre assez tôt.
mais il paraît que steve jobs est sourd...


----------



## nicolasf (19 Mars 2006)

Sans vouloir ouvrir le débat ici, je suis de l'avis des objectivistes en ce qui concerne les cables... Surtout avec un Ipod comme source... 

Enfin bon, je n'ouvre pas le débat j'ai dit !


----------



## takamaka (19 Mars 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir ouvrir le débat ici


Non, non tu fais bien !  

On pourrait même aller plus loin, est-ce toujours de la hi-fi si l'on considère la qualité du réseau électrique et les prestations assurées par EDF ?

:rateau:


----------



## DrFatalis (19 Mars 2006)

On en apprend et on rigole en lisant ce thread...
En fait, il me semble qu'il existe un énorme malentendu.

A ma gauche, les audiophiles, prêts à claquer des fortunes et à construire leur maison autour de leur chaine, montée aux petits oignons, qui disposent d'une oreille absolue et sont capable de discerner le nombre d'instruments, leur âge, leur niveau d'usure, leur emplacement et le nom des musiciens dans n'importe quel orchestre philarmonique. ils hurlent que l'ipod ne peut être hifi et que ce doit être le cas de l'enceinte apple. Pour eux, le prix importe peu, seule la qualité compte.

A ma droite, les utilisateurs ipod, adeptes du robinet à musique et, maintenant, à podcast. Pour eux, la qualité sonore est secondaire et passe après la praticité. Toutefois, pour faire passer la pilule d'un prix trop voisin de celui d'une chaine sur laquelle on peut brancher son ipod, apple a accolé le terme "hifi" du genre "achête ça et toi aussi tu fera parti du club des snobs du son!". Ce sont eux la cible d'apple!

Au centre, un utilisateur content des services rendus, c'est l'essentiel.
Pour moi, ce matériel est trop cher au égard aux services qu'il pourrait me rendre par rapport à ma modeste installation sonore. Il me semble aussi trop cher par rapport à la solution "chaine fixe + branchement ipod" ou par rapport au "radioCD transportable + ipod"...:love:


----------



## nicolasf (19 Mars 2006)

Je suis fervent partisan de la musique compressée, à condition qu'elle soit bien compressée (pour ma part, OGG vers 200 kbps). J'ai un lecteur mp3 et c'est mon unique source audio ou presque... Mais je ne suis partisan des cables plus gros que le lecteur. Avec un lecteur mp3, le plus important me semble être le casque ou la chaine...

Mais on a dit de pas ouvrir le débat !

Sinon, je me permets de dire que je ne vois pas de distinction tranchée entre audiophilie et musique numérique... Je pense (malheureusement pour le porte-feuille) que je fais partie de la catégorie audiophile (au sens où je l'entends en tout cas, soit la recherche du meilleur son possible voir du Saint Graal, LE son...) et j'écoute toute ma musique avec un lecteur mp3... Mais tout dépend, avant même les cables, casques, enceintes, lecteurs... du ormat de compression.


----------



## lamidenis (19 Mars 2006)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> mais il paraît que steve jobs est sourd...



+1


----------



## iota (19 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> +1


Ah, toi aussi t'es sourd  

@+
iota


----------



## takamaka (26 Mars 2006)

Y'a Lionel de Macbidouille qui est allé écouter le Boombox, voici ces impressions :

"Si l'annonce ne nous avait pas convaincu, le produit ne nous a pas fait le plus grand effet.
Il ressemble franchement à une caisse sur laquelle serait posé à la va vite un connecteur iPod.
Point de vue qualité d'écoute (exercice toujours subjectif), l'iPod Hi-Fi est plutôt taillé pour de la R&B que pour du classique. Les médium sont pratiquement absents. De plus, le sont est très directionnel, et pour profiter au mieux des aigus, il faut absolument être au niveau des HP."

Voir l'article


----------



## naas (26 Mars 2006)

Précisont tout de même que notre "ami" est rarement content des produits apple :bebe:


----------



## La mouette (27 Mars 2006)

http://forums.igen.fr/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=886622&postcount=16


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.igen.fr/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=886622&postcount=16



Flemmard, t'aurais quand même pu raconter ton histoire ici... Je sais pas moi, changer les mots, trouver des autres tournures de phrases... 

Puis à la fin, quand tout le monde a bien lu, tu balances le lien et fais la pub pour iG. :love:


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Y'a Lionel de Macbidouille qui est allé écouter le Boombox, voici ces impressions :
> 
> "Si l'annonce ne nous avait pas convaincu, le produit ne nous a pas fait le plus grand effet.
> Il ressemble franchement à une caisse sur laquelle serait posé à la va vite un connecteur iPod.
> ...



Ca me donnerait presque envie d'en acheter un deuxième.


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca me donnerait presque envie d'en acheter un deuxième.




voyou !


----------



## Frodon (28 Mars 2006)

Une review in english, un résumé de l'article in a nutshell: "But make no mistake: This device produces glorious sound".

Apparement cet iPod Hi-Fi est soit très apprecié soit très décrié, le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est qu'il ne laisse pas indifférent en tous cas.


----------



## takamaka (28 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca me donnerait presque envie d'en acheter un deuxième.



Ha!
Tu as raison, c'est quand même plus agréable la stéréo !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

Un article sur l'iPod Hifi sur le monde.fr


----------



## Nicky-Rack (30 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Un article sur l'iPod Hifi sur le monde.fr




donc bof?   :mouais:


----------



## naas (30 Mars 2006)

bof le monde  ?


----------



## La mouette (30 Mars 2006)

J'ai un problème de rémanence sur mon iPod Hi-Fi.

Lorsque je laisse l'iPod 5G dessus, et lorsque je relance après un nuit ( par exemple) la lecture de musique, il ne répond plus et me gratifie d'un magnifique souffle ( digne des meilleures TSF d'avant guerre) ..qui s'estompe après 10 minutes...Même en enlevant la prise rien n'y fait, il faut attendre.

Il doit y avoir des condensateurs défectueux dans ce bazar....cool....:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (30 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Un article sur l'iPod Hifi sur le monde.fr



Il faudra qu'ils m'expliquent comment ils branchent le radio remote sur le Hi-Fi , lorsque le iPod est dessus...:mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il faudra qu'ils m'expliquent comment ils branchent le radio remote sur le Hi-Fi , lorsque le iPod est dessus...:mouais:


En branchant l'iPod sur l'audio-in, à l'arrière de l'iPod Hifi, tu peux brancher le radioremote sur l'ipod. 

C'est vraiment à chier ce truc en fait... mais j'ai quand même très envie d'en acheter un.


----------



## La mouette (30 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> En branchant l'iPod sur l'audio-in, à l'arrière de l'iPod Hifi, tu peux brancher le radioremote sur l'ipod.
> 
> C'est vraiment à chier ce truc en fait... mais j'ai quand même très envie d'en acheter un.



Oui, mais là ça devient une salade de spaghettis avec des fils partout...pas terrible...:mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2006)

Ceci dit, l'article a pas tord. 
Tu rajoutes un Tuner et une connexion Wifi au bouzin et c'est intéressant.


----------



## La mouette (30 Mars 2006)

En se servant de la prise dock, certains accessoiristes vont bien trouver un moyen...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2006)

I agree, mais bon, 379&#8364; au départ... si on y rajoute une borne Express, la facture s'élève très sérieusement.


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment à chier ce truc en fait... mais j'ai quand même très envie d'en acheter un.



Ah ! si Krystof nous continuait son zapping !  c'est beau comme de l'Audiard


----------



## ithymique (30 Mars 2006)

perso mon ipod mini et une vieille chaîne akai (AM-U11) m'envoient des coups de jus quand je les branche ensemble... pas évident pour régler le volume.. aïe... 
ma borne airport express a grillé comme les autres... j'ai pas trop envie de déplacer mon ampli kora dans la chambre pour écouter des mp3, il est mieux dans le salon et je n'ai pas trop la place pour l'énorme bloc massif d'aluminium sur lequel est posé la platine cd..
donc je suis coincé et obligé de tout faire avec le powerbook et un câble, j'espère avoir le courage de brancher l'ipod dans la twingo
mais vu la qualité médiocre des produits apple acquis récemment (titanium, borne) et vu que edf m'envoie du 230 V et pas du 220.... je n'achèterai pas le ipod hifi. car s'il ne rend pas les très basses fréquences, les très hautes fréquences, et les middle, que reste-t-il ?

le marketing apple ne m'aura plus (bon... sauf en cas de macbook 17 pouces)


----------



## takamaka (30 Mars 2006)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> perso mon ipod mini et une vieille chaîne akai (AM-U11) m'envoient des coups de jus quand je les branche ensemble... pas évident pour régler le volume.. aïe...
> ma borne airport express a grillé comme les autres... j'ai pas trop envie de déplacer mon ampli kora dans la chambre pour écouter des mp3, il est mieux dans le salon et je n'ai pas trop la place pour l'énorme bloc massif d'aluminium sur lequel est posé la platine cd..
> donc je suis coincé et obligé de tout faire avec le powerbook et un câble, j'espère avoir le courage de brancher l'ipod dans la twingo
> mais vu la qualité médiocre des produits apple acquis récemment (titanium, borne) et vu que edf m'envoie du 230 V et pas du 220.... je n'achèterai pas le ipod hifi. car s'il ne rend pas les très basses fréquences, les très hautes fréquences, et les middle, que reste-t-il ?
> ...



Warf! Quand j'ai commencé à lire les premières lignes de ton post (AKAI AM-U11 !!!), j'ai vu débarqué Sydney dans mon salon ! Mais aussi Afrika Bambaataa, Futura 2000, Mr Freeze...
Hé, ca break chez iThymique !  

Et puis, tu poursuis : Twingo, Edf et les problémes rencontrés avec les produits Apple, etc...
Ah non, encore un râleur ! (au moins on est 2   ) Mais la simple évocation de la présence d'un ampli Kora à ton domicile (la facade est-elle en polyglass ?), je me dis que ce ga' là ben il peut pas être mauvais !  

Alors tant pis pour le Boombox !


----------



## takamaka (16 Mai 2006)

Alors comment se comporte le produit "Boombox" dans le temps ?!


----------



## Nastyatak (28 Mai 2006)

C'est très massue quand même l'iPod HI-FI


----------



## takamaka (28 Mai 2006)

Hou là ! Pour ton premier post, tu prends des risques toi...


----------



## Imaginus (28 Mai 2006)

On peut pas lui donné tort.


----------



## fredintosh (28 Mai 2006)

Tout dépend du sens que l'on donne au mot "massue". Tu peux développer, Nastyatak ?


----------



## takamaka (28 Mai 2006)

Peut-être quelques chose de massif ? :mouais:


----------



## jeanba3000 (30 Mai 2006)

Un son bien bourrin, affiné au moellon ?


----------



## takamaka (30 Mai 2006)

Doit pas être terrible ce produit, plus personne n'ose en parler ?!


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Doit pas être terrible ce produit, plus personne n'ose en parler ?!


 
L'effervescence étant un peu retombée, j'ai finalement, j'ai arrêté de me tâter.  Je garde mes Altec. 

Et je n'ai pas l'intention d'acheter un iPod Hi-Fi prochainement. J'ai su me contenir cette fois-ci. 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je me tâte toujours... Mes Altec Lansing FX6021 vont bien aussi dans le salon...  Et je peux séparer la gauche de la droite...


----------



## takamaka (30 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'effervescence étant un peu retombée, j'ai finalement, j'ai arrêté de me tâter.  Je garde mes Altec.


Bah j'ai eu l'occasion de les "entendre" ce n'est pas un mauvais choix... ma foi ! 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et je n'ai pas l'intention d'acheter un iPod Hi-Fi prochainement. J'ai su me contenir cette fois-ci.


Moi aussi  mais bon ca on le savait depuis le début  ...

Par contre, j'aurais aimé avoir un retour sur le produit mais comme ils ont tous déserté...

Pff...

Allez je monte le son des Soundsticks :love: ,je m'entends parler tout seul. Pas bon !


----------



## jeanba3000 (31 Mai 2006)

En même temps, je ne voudrais pas avoir l'air de dire du mal des produits Altec Lansing, mais samedi dernier, une amie à offert à son chéri iPodiste pour son annversaire et pour leurs prochains voyages, un bidule Altec Lansing pour iPod, super design en plastique blanc et grille aluminium qu'on a essayé illico dans mon séjour de 26 m2 ; le son était... comment dire... je ne trouve pas mes mots... enfin bon c'était un cadeau, on ne dit pas de mal des cadeaux devant ceux qui les reçoivent et ceux qui les offrent.


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mai 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, je ne voudrais pas avoir l'air de dire du mal des produits Altec Lansing, mais samedi dernier, une amie à offert à son chéri iPodiste pour son annversaire et pour leurs prochains voyages, un bidule Altec Lansing pour iPod, super design en plastique et grille aluminium qu'on a essayé illico dans mon séjour de 26 m2 ; le son était... comment dire... je ne trouve pas mes mots... enfin bon c'était un cadeau, on ne dit pas de mal des cadeaux devant ceux qui les reçoivent et ceux qui les offrent.



Bah, mon bidule c'est ça... 

Ce ne sont pas des enceintes portables destinées à être forcément branchée à un iPod.


----------



## jeanba3000 (31 Mai 2006)

(sans préjuger de la qualité de ton équipement  ) il s'agissait de ça :


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mai 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> (sans préjuger de la qualité de ton équipement  ) il s'agissait de ça :



Oui, je m'en doutais.  Je ne dirais pas qu'il y a un monde entre ces deux produits... mais presque.


----------



## wip (7 Juin 2006)

Il faut pas exagérer quand même... Quand on voit la taille de ce produit (l'Altec iPod), on ne peut pas en attendre grand chose. Altec fait beaucoup mieux avec leurs systèmes 2+1, 4+1 ou 5+1. Le sytème de JBL, le creature II est aussi un bon compromis taille/qualité.


----------



## jeanba3000 (7 Juin 2006)

Oui bien sûr mais bon, « Altec fait beaucoup mieux avec... », c'est toujours très relatif à l'échelle sur laquelle on se place et à quoi on compare... Au pays des aveugles les borgnes sont rois...

Comparé à mon ampli Micromega et mes enceintes, pourtant pas du très très haut de gamme, écouté au même endroit, c'est sans équivoque : le bidule Altec est plus proche du son d'un téléphone filaire que d'une chaîne hi-fi potable...


----------



## takamaka (7 Juin 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Comparé à mon ampli Micromega et mes enceintes


Ca yé les fondus de musique reviennent !!! :love: 


			
				jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> pourtant pas du très très haut de gamme


Et ce n'est pas non plus un premier prix ! Avec un modéle d'entrée de gamme à 575&#8364; (en moyenne), on ne peut pas dire que c'est un ampli à la portée de toutes les bourses...  surtout si tu ajoutes une paire d'enceintes correctes.


			
				jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> le bidule Altec est plus proche du son d'un téléphone filaire que d'une chaîne hi-fi potable...


----------



## wip (7 Juin 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> le bidule Altec est plus proche du son d'un téléphone filaire que d'une chaîne hi-fi potable...


M'en fou, mes oreilles font pas la différences (je l'ai ai acheté pas cher), alors pourquoi je m'embêterais ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (7 Juin 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Ca yé les fondus de musique reviennent !!! :love:
> Et ce n'est pas non plus un premier prix ! Avec un modéle d'entrée de gamme à 575 (en moyenne), on ne peut pas dire que c'est un ampli à la portée de toutes les bourses...  surtout si tu ajoutes une paire d'enceintes correctes.


5000F l'ampli en 95 et 2500F la paire d'enceintes (trouvaille no-name chez carrouf, étonnante vu le pédigrée) en 88... 

Je ne trouve pas ça si cher que ça, enfin tout est une question de priorité et chacun voit midi à sa porte, hein. 

Si Wip est satisfait, c'est l'essentiel, et tout le monde sait bien que l'important c'est l'essentiel !


----------

